# antibiotic bead pouch??



## CRC CPC (May 13, 2010)

Is there a separate cpt code for an antibiotic bead pouch or is it inclusive to the orif of rt prox humerus fracture?  Any help would be most welcome.


----------



## kibbit99 (May 13, 2010)

11981 would be okay as long as it is non-biodegradable.  The beads come in different forms.


----------

